

Rethinking cookie cutter websites - dhotson
http://anarchogeek.com/2008/8/6/rethinking-cookie-cutter-websites-ugc-ugc-ugc

======
ojbyrne
Having built a large part of my career (such as it is) on elance I always
thought about Michael Porter (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Porter>)
and his three strategies for building a business - those being focus,
differentiation, and low cost provider, I believe that "cookie-cutter"
websites are a viable strategy. It's all about focusing on process innovation
instead of product innovation. There's a huge market for generic websites
delivered cheaply. It's tough from a a provider site, but it's how walmart
started out (cheaper than everyone else).

------
markhenry
Even if we don't "copy" the designs and ideas of those around us explicitly,
we still are not being as original as we think. The best approach is to be
mindful of ideas, designs, models etc.. that we like and extract from them the
elements necessary to build our own applications and solutions.

